# obd 2 scanners



## darren1926 (Aug 9, 2010)

:waving:hi guys i need to know where obd 2 port is on my t30 xtrail if its been fitted as standerd with one. 
and if it does can you recomend a cheap one to buy


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It is located behind the fuse box cover under the steering column. It's a white terminal where the OBDII scanner and the Nissan diagnostic tool is plugged into.


----------

